# Conversor de 16 bits binario a BCD



## Klifford (Nov 4, 2008)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y no he conseguido encontrar ninguna solución a mi problema usando el buscador (quizás no se exactamente que es lo que espero encontrar). Lo siento si esto se ha resuelto antes, pero como ya he dicho no logro encontrar una solución que pueda utilizar.

El problema que tengo es que necesito representar por pantalla un número en decimal. Este número se obtiene primero de un número en binario.

Lo que necesito hacer es lo siguiente:
Cojo el número en binario y lo convierto a BCD.
El BCD lo paso a otra codificación que sera el código de cada uno de los dígitos.
Por último represento cada uno de esos dígitos.

El problema que tengo es que no se cómo hacer para pasar de binario a BCD. Mis datos son de 16 bits por lo que necesito 5 salidas de 4 bits cada una.

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería mucho.

Gracias.


----------



## darck_khronos (Nov 4, 2008)

bueno, como dices que requieres de 5 salidas de 4 bits, no has intentado implementar un 74la47 48, es un decodificador de Binario a segmentos en un Display


----------



## Klifford (Nov 5, 2008)

Lo siento si no me he expresado bien, lo que yo requiero es diseñar el sistema, es decir, mediante un schematics o un VHDL. No se si se podría hacer mediante operaciones lógicas del estilo de AND, NOR, etc...


----------



## darck_khronos (Nov 5, 2008)

mmm si descargas la hoka de datos de la compuerta que te digo, ahi trae su diagrama interno si eso es lo que bsucas ya seria cosa de que lo programaras


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola.
Hice un circuito de binario 0000 - 1111 que muestra en la pantalla de 7 segmentos 00 - 15
Espero que te sirva, está el Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rikaru (Sep 13, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Hice un circuito de binario 0000 - 1111 que muestra en la pantalla de 7 segmentos 00 - 15
> Espero que te sirva, está el Livewire.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Crees que me podrias decir que integrados (TTL) usar en vez de los CMOS, gracias de antemano


----------

